# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  826.000 οι ενεργές LLU συνδέσεις!!

## nektariosko

Στις 826.000 οι ενεργές LLU συνδέσεις

Σταθερότητα παρουσιάζει η αγορά του LLU όσον αφορά τις νέες συνδέσεις, δεδομένου ότι κατά το β’ τρίμηνο οι νέες LLU συνδέσεις ανήλθαν περίπου στις 88.000 όσες περίπου και στα προηγούμενα τρίμηνα. Συνολικά, στο τέλος Ιουνίου, οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι είχαν περίπου 826.000 συνδέσεις LLU. Μεταξύ των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, οι μεγάλοι "νικητές" του β’ τριμήνου ήταν οι ίδιοι με εκείνους του α’ τριμήνου του 2009: hellas online (περίπου 46.000 ενεργές νέες συνδέσεις), Forthnet (περίπου 23.000 νέες συνδέσεις) και Cyta Hellas (περίπου 13.000 νέες συνδέσεις) με την πρώτη να έχει σχεδόν το ήμισυ των νέων συνδέσεων. Μέτριες ήταν οι επιδόσεις της Wind-Tellas με μόλις 8.000 νέες συνδέσεις παρά την έντονη διαφημιστική καμπάνια που έχει κάνει, ενώ η On Telecoms είδε την πελατειακή βάση της να αυξάνεται μόλις κατά 2.000 γραμμές και η Vivodi είχε μείωση της τάξεως των 1000 συνδέσεων.
Στη συνολική λίστα στην πρώτη θέση βρίσκεται η Forthnet με 257.000 συνδέσεις αλλά με την hellas online (215.000 συνδέσεις) να έχει μειώσει σημαντικά τη διαφορά και αν συνεχιστούν οι ίδιοι ρυθμοί τότε δεν αποκλείεται στο τέλος του 2009 ή στις αρχές του 2010 να υπάρξει αλλαγή στην κορυφή. Ιδίως αν οι συνέργειες από τη συμφωνία με τη Vodafone, εφόσον τελικώς κλείσει μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, κάνουν άμεσα την εμφάνισή τους.
Στην τρίτη και την τέταρτη θέση παραμένουν η Wind-Tellas (178.000 συνδέσεις) και η On Telecoms (106.000), η απόσταση των οποίων από Vivodi (33.000) και Cyta Hellas (25.000) είναι μεγάλη. Μόνη περίπτωση να αλλάξει είναι να ολοκληρωθεί αφενός η συγχώνευση της On Telecoms με την Algonet – Net One που διαθέτει 8.000 συνδέσεις LLU και να προχωρήσει τελικώς η συμφωνία της πρώτης με τη Vivodi.
Ειδική περίπτωση αποτελεί η Cyta Hellas, η θυγατρική του κυπριακού οργανισμού τηλεπικοινωνιών, η οποία είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα περάσει στην πέμπτη θέση σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, ενώ είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι προσφέρει υπηρεσίες σε περιορισμένο αριθμό περιοχών στην Ελλάδα.

Σύνολο Συνδέσεων LLU (β’ τρίμηνο του 2009)

Forthnet 257.000
hellas online 215.000
Wind (Tellas) 178.000
On Telecoms 106.000
Vivodi 33.000
Cyta 25.000
Net One 8.000
Άλλοι 2.000
Σύνολο 826.000 


πηγή: http://www.weeklytelecom.gr/

----------


## ysam

You wish Mr...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μάλλον λίγο φουσκωμένα, παραποιημένα τα βλέπω, καλά μην πούμε για κάποια άλλα που δεν βγάζουν νόημα. 25000 ή Cyta???? Where? how?
Personal thoughts ... μπορεί να ισχύουν. Interesting  ::

----------


## paravoid

> 25000 ή Cyta???? Where? how?


Επαρχία. Επιδοτήσεις.

----------


## cdthelw

Λογικό το νούμερο για Cyta , πάει πολύ δυναμικά στην Δυτική Μακεδονία .



> Νομοί Γρεβενών, Πέλλης, Καστοριάς, Κοζάνης, Φλωρίνης, Ηρακλείου, Λασιθίου, Ημαθίας


Απο Κοζάνη που έχω γνωστό που δουλεύει για Cyta πάνε καλά και συνέχεια βάζουν .
Επίσης να πω κάτι για Tellas όλα εδώ πληρώνονται , και είναι πίσω απο τον υπόλοιπο ανταγωνισμό (Forthnet-Hol) . Γενικά όσοι έχουν Tellas συγχρονίζουν λιγότερο-κατεβάζουν λιγότερο και μια περίοδο (Νοέμβριος, Δεκέμβριος ,Ιανουάριος) στην Θεσσαλονίκη είχα πρόβλημα ακόμα και με τις τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις .

----------

